# Daniel Hechter



## Graham11 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have just ordered a pair of slippers for the grand sum of £5,95 ( reduced from £ 25,05 ). There is also a postage charge making the whole price under a tenner.

When I ordered them by telephone I was informed that I would get a free watch ---- a Daniel Hechter Paris .

Never heard of this make so assume they are a cheapo Chinese make , but looking on the internet Daniel Hechter watches seem to average around the hundred pound region.

Anyone know what I am getting and how the company ( Atlas for Men ) manage this .

Even for the tenner it seems good value especially as we get a paIR OF REDUCED PRICE SLIPPERS .

Graham


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

They show the watch on their website. As it is free then keep it if you like it - otherwise give it away or bin it.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

There is a Wikipedia profile of the man himself - Daniel Hechter - and the Daniel Hechter brand website gives some details about the company. Just how the quality of the watches matches up to the retail prices seen on, say, Amazon, I don't know, but since the watch is a free gift, you don't have anything to lose either way. As to the origin of the Daniel Hechter watches, I would think they are essentially Chinese-made.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Seen some of these watches in those magazines you sometimes get with the paper, cant imagine many people actually wanting and paying for one but as others have said if its free you cant go wrong. Indeed some of them are £100+, but some are real cheapo things, Atlas seem to give these models away when you buy stuff from their magazine, the sort where the hands on the multi dials on the face dont move and are just there for fancy, those are the ones that will more than likely come with your slippers.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Since you're paying for the slippers, I'd be more worried about them.


----------



## Graham11 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies.

I am not really bothered about the watch as it is really free but I was just curious about it.

I shall obviously keep it for as long as it keeps going.

I always find these cheap watches handy for going on holiday where it doesn`t matter if they get lost/ stolen or damaged.

With these cheap Chinese watches I have found that they either give up the ghost almost immediately or last for years until the battery gives up .

Again thanks for taking the time to reply.

Graham


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Graham11 said:


> but looking on the internet Daniel Hechter watches seem to average around the hundred pound region.


 Have a look on ebay - there are lots listed that have no bids and if you look at `sold' items then the ones that have sold are going for under £10 rather than £100. If you were lucky then you might sell it for enough to get the slippers free but doubt you would end up in profit.


----------



## Graham11 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have to report that my Daniel Hechter watch has arrived .

It is marked on the back " Daniel Hechter for Atlas for Men " so i assume it is a cheapy Chinese thing made for that firm .

As was suggested the three little dials are for show only and do nothing.

The watch looks OK and seems to work and keep reasonable time .

I would say that it is definitely worth every single penny of the £ 00.00 it cost me !

Must say though, the slippers were excellent . They were bought for the wife and she is very pleased with them ,

Graham


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Graham11 said:


> I have to report that my Daniel Hechter watch has arrived .
> 
> It is marked on the back " Daniel Hechter for Atlas for Men " so i assume it is a cheapy Chinese thing made for that firm .
> 
> ...


 It must be bad Graham, no photo? :laugh:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Graham11 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea how to send a photograph\

I don`t have a camera and would not know how to send a picture from my old fashioned Nokia telephone .

The most up to date I have regarding photography is putting your head under a black cloth while holding a stick with flash powder !

Graham


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

martinzx said:


> It must be bad Graham, no photo? :laugh:
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Here, :wicked:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Here, :wicked:


 ask for a refund


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Jet Jetski said:


> ask for a refund


 They're flogging those on Ideal World for £345.


----------



## Graham11 (Dec 3, 2014)

I won`t get much of a refund from my £00.00 outlay.!

I am wearing the watch right now . Looks OK and seems to be keeping reasonable time .

As I said before I keep these cheap ( free ?) watches for going away such as on holiday or when I had to go into hospital. If it gets lost or stolen I won`t lose any sleep over it.

Graham


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheap made in sweat shops tat sold online and from those Sunday newspapers supplements. Slippers for a fiver, I'll bet your missus will be pleased when she opens them on Christmas Day.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

I always wondered if anybody actually bought anything from these small catalogs that come in the Sunday papers but now I know they do.


----------



## Graham11 (Dec 3, 2014)

The good lady already has the slippers and says they are excellent.

t had a look at the watch box and it does say made in China .

Never bought anything else from those catalogues but the memsahib did seem keen on the slippers as they were wide fitting,

Graham


----------



## Big Phil (Feb 24, 2021)

Big Phil,

Given one of these 'cheepo' watches at Xmas from my ladyfriend, It came with a very nice all weather coat. It is now losing time so I assume that the 'bug' or insect driving it is running out of puff. Can you get a replacement Bug? Any suggestions.


----------

